

First Bitcoin ATMs of Planned 400 Goes Live in Dubai - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2014/04/video-first-bitcoin-atm-in-the-arab-world-goes-live-in-dubai-with-plans-to-add-400.html

======
kseistrup
»The domain arabcrunch.com has expired.«

